# I DONT LIKE MIKE!!!&#x1f300;&#x26a1;&#x2614;



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

My birthday is Friday and was planning to come to Pensacola for a few days of 🎣 and enjoying the beach. Now here comes MIKE throwing a 🔧 in my plan.
So how long should I wait for the conditions to settle down and fish start biting again?
I am really looking forward to some salt water fun! Thanks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They'll be on fire the day after.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Cool! I'm heading south!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeppers, the fish really come alive after a storm.

I never paid attention to boating after Ivan, was working to hard to maintain life.
But, I heard amazing stories afterwards.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

🎶🎵🎼 to my 👂s and hopefully yummy 😋 for.my tummy! Looking to stock the freezer.
Thanks!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I know after a lot of 'canes, big grouper show up at all the gulf piers. When i lived in PC, after one 'cane, we couldnt get a damn Spanish up because the groupers would suck them down. There were some monsters down deep, but couldnt get the baits down past the 10-20 pounders.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You heading south, and I'm headed north to Dega!!!!!!!! Enjoy your trip!!! It'll be crowded headed south with all the folks probably coming back after the storm....


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah I figured it'll be a little crowded after the storm. I'm gonna try anyway. I've had fish in fever for months and my birthday present to myself is a trip to the my favorite fishing spots!
Dega too loud for me. Peace, quiet, & mother nature on my mind! But enjoy yourself and everyone be safe!!!!!


----------

